
Tech Hubs of the Heartland Lure Young Talent with $160k Homes - 27182818284
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-24/go-midwest-young-techie-silicon-valley-too-pricey-for-startups
======
AjithAntony
Missing from this article: You're welcome to come to Champaign-Urbana

[http://www.yourewelcomeCU.com/](http://www.yourewelcomeCU.com/)

------
calciphus
Oh look! Another week, another article about how someplace you don't want to
live has cheap housing.

They even trotted out the old Silicon Prefix names.

~~~
dang
This breaks the HN guideline about gratuitous negativity. Please don't do
that.

